# Music video tips



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I need to take an amazing video of me playing. Does anybody have any tips for me?
I am auditioning for Rockin 1000. I need the vid to be flawless.

It’s the world’s biggest band with 1000 members it. They travel all over Europe and play to packed football stadiums. I want this. I know musically I have the audition in the bag.

My husband said I couldn’t go without concrete reasons why I could’nt. I am going come hell or high water and I guess I will be divorced by then. I don’t really care. This is a trip of a lifetime and I deserve it. ( no arrogance intended)

P.S I visited a friend who has stage 4 lung cancer and she gave me some sage advice. This changed my perspective on a few things greatly. Now or never.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hire someone.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Hire someone.


I actually never thought of that. Great idea. Thx Buddy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I actually never thought of that. Great idea. Thx Buddy!


There's a lot of videographers in the GTA who probably want work right now. Shouldnt be too hard to find someone you're comfortable with.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I think I would also need the vid for something else. I am really seriously thinking of auditioning for America’s got talent or the British version. If you want something amazing to happen with your life you have to do it yourself. I can’t sit back idle anymore.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Things that annoy me about videos: portrait instead of landscape, unlevel picture, ambient noise, distortion, inaccurate or missing titles and descriptions, too many head/face shots not enough hand shots and full band shots, cliche scenery (eg railway tracks, brick walls), lack of contributor/artist/writer/etc acknowledgements, obviously phoney backgrounds, poorly scripted and overly long spoken introductions...

I shouldn't have to say this, but A440.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Things that annoy me about videos: portrait instead of landscape, unlevel picture, ambient noise, distortion, inaccurate or missing titles and descriptions, too many head/face shots not enough hand shots and full band shots, cliche scenery (eg railway tracks, brick walls), lack of contributor/artist/writer/etc acknowledgements, obviously phoney backgrounds, poorly scripted and overly long spoken introductions...
> 
> I shouldn't have to say this, but A440.


Lots to keep in mind. The vid should be as damned near perfect as possible.

I think maybe I should hire a professional. Have to check out prices though.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

My band had a promo video done last year for $350.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

lovetoplay said:


> My band had a promo video done last year for $350.


Is that an average price?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> Is that an average price?


Pretty much. When you toss in editing, mixing etc.

I would suggest setting up your own camera to record yourself as practice.
Play back, analyze yourself, how you perform, how you play, accuracy, stage presence etc.
Work on those points, compare it to Utube vids of other individuals doing it ..

The most important aspect, since this an audition that you want to do, is to nail what you're playing, perfect.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Pretty much. When you toss in editing, mixing etc.
> 
> I would suggest setting up your own camera to record yourself as practice.
> Play back, analyze yourself, how you perform, how you play, accuracy, stage presence etc.
> ...


Thx for the advice. This is the mindset I need to be thinking of.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@Lola , why not do a live stream? In Ottawa, we have page where all the livestreams are posted. Invite people you know, post a link in different groups. Its like busking but online.  If you do it on a regular basis, you might gain a following. Some people just use their phones.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually commandeered my friend to take a video. I will analyze everything like Laristotle advised. It makes logical sense. I need to be perfect and so does the video.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How much time do you have to accomplish the prep and making of the video?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> How much time do you have to accomplish the prep and making of the video?


 I really need to get it done now so if I get the approval of my audition I get added to the list of guitar players sooner then later.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> I really need to get it done *now*


By "now" do you mean one week, one month, or longer? 
That seems like a lot to accomplish is a short amount of time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Probably a month to 6 weeks. I am on holidays for a week Now so I will be able to plan and get the loose ends in the bag. The list of guitar players for Rockin 1000 is quite extensive and I really don’t know the turnover rate of said musicians. You can choose to do the whole tour or any part there of.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> You can choose to do the whole tour or any part there of.


Expenses paid or on your dime?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Expenses paid or on your dime?


I don’t quite know all the particulars of everything. I have already gotten in touch with them via phone and left a msg at their a HQ


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Much good advice has been offered already.

Make sure if you're hiring someone that they can handle the audio requirements as well as video.

Figure out whether you're playing live on video, or miming to your own pre-recorded track.

Record, don't stream. The quality from streaming rarely approaches the quality from pre-recording.

Are you playing with a track? Again, being able to handle audio properly is important.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Merlin said:


> Much good advice has been offered already.
> 
> Make sure if you're hiring someone that they can handle the audio requirements as well as video.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. A lot of information to consider.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Expenses paid or on your dime?


It's likely a pay to play situation, at least in part, if they're letting people pick and choose how much to do.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

IMAGE: the one in the red is the image I am going after. Feedback?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> the one in the red is the image I am going after


if you can pull that off, I'm sure you'll get a lot of thumbs up here.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> if you can pull that off, I'm sure you'll get a lot of thumbs up here.


I am doing it. No doubt about it. Just superficial stuff. Got the clothes, the boots and now I just have to accessorize with some rock star glamour.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> I just have to accessorize with some rock star glamour.


Gotta tease your hair for that 80's look. lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Gotta tease your hair for that 80's look. lol


I have someone doing my hair and makeup. Ya it’s going to get a teasin.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> I have someone doing my hair and makeup. Ya it’s going to get a teasin.


Please post your rock pose after you're all done up.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a neighbor who is a professional photographer. I am going to see what he will charge me to do a video. I totally forgot about this monster of photographic genius.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Lola said:


> I have a neighbor who is a professional photographer. I am going to see what he will charge me to do a video. I totally forgot about this monster of photographic genius.


Make sure he knows how to handle the audio demands. A pro still photographer doesn’t necessarily have that skill - obviously they may, but ask the questions before you hire.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I went out and bought a red leather bomber jacket, black leather pants, thigh high black leather boots and I just need hair and makeup. Then I am set.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Please post your rock pose after you're all done up.


 after all that work I Will be a flaunting the look. I just don’t know if I will be able to move and groove with spiked high heeled boots. What’s the worse that could happen? Broken ankle. Lol I am good in high heels. The boots are just gorgeous and they go right up to the very top of my thighs. I love them.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> after all that work I Will be a flaunting the look. I just don’t know if I will be able to move and groove with spiked high heeled boots. What’s the worse that could happen? Broken ankle. Lol I am good in high heels. The boots are just gorgeous and they go right up to the very top of my thighs. I love them.


All of that may be a waste, except for us, if you don't have your chops down pat.
How's that coming?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> All of that may be a waste, except for us, if you don't have your chops down pat.
> How's that coming?


i have three songs perfect. Lil Devil/ the cult
Nervous shake down ACDC Maryjanes last dance. Their in the wings waiting to be heard.

I want to do lil Devil for my video.

I Just may go to Europe and never return. My husband is really against it.All we’ve done us fight and argue about this. Let him divorce me. I don’t care. My son the body builder is fulfilling his dreams so why can’t I?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I definitely wanna see this video.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> I definitely wanna see this video.


Constructive criticism?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope. No criticism at all. I just wanna see the final product.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> after all that work I Will be a flaunting the look. I just don’t know if I will be able to move and groove with spiked high heeled boots. What’s the worse that could happen? Broken ankle. Lol I am good in high heels. The boots are just gorgeous and they go right up to the very top of my thighs. I love them.


The image you choose is a personal thing of course.

I'm one of those who think spiked heels are counter productive when it comes to "sexy", especially when you're trying to move around but even just standing there.

But, that's just my tastes.

As for the production, I recommend you prerecord the audio and sync to it. How good that turns out will depend on how accurate you are at matching your lips to the track.

Good luck.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Nope. No criticism at all. I just wanna see the final product.


The best predictor of future behaviour is past behaviour. I think that says it all.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> The image you choose is a personal thing of course.
> 
> I'm one of those who think spiked heels are counter productive when it comes to "sexy", especially when you're trying to move around but even just standing there.
> 
> ...


I am not singing though. This is strictly guitar and stage presence.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I am not singing though. This is strictly guitar and stage presence.


Even so, concentrating on body movement, and execution of guitar parts at the same time will divide your attention and result in a less entertaining performance (again, just my opinion).

I'd work on getting the best audio performance you can record and worry about syncing that with your visual performance.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Even so, concentrating on body movement, and execution of guitar parts at the same time will divide your attention and result in a less entertaining performance (again, just my opinion).
> 
> I'd work on getting the best audio performance you can record and worry about syncing that with your visual performance.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The syncing part is the hardest for the video person. Either way you do it, record audio first or vice versa, there will still be the issue of getting it in sync. If I were you, I'd record the video first and do an audio recording using the video as your 'click' track. This way it doesn't take out from your video performance.
I'd be interested in seeing your video too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Being that it's an audition vid, I don't think that they'll be too concerned about audio quality.
It'll most likely be; how do you look while performing and can you play the tune.

Don't ask these guys to lip sync.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Chito said:


> The syncing part is the hardest for the video person. Either way you do it, record audio first or vice versa, there will still be the issue of getting it in sync. If I were you, I'd record the video first and do an audio recording using the video as your 'click' track. This way it doesn't take out from your video performance.
> I'd be interested in seeing your video too.


It’s not too hard, but some forethought helps, especially with multiple camera shoots.
Most DAWs can generate SMPTE timecode. That can be recorded on the camera audio track. Most decent video editing programs can read audio timecode, and line up all the clips for editing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> I Just may go to Europe and never return. My husband is really against it.All we’ve done us fight and argue about this. Let him divorce me. I don’t care.


WHOA! ...This is getting far more serious than I would have ever imagined!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If it's an audition video, will they be okay with overdubbing audio or video? Or do they want to see the performance as it happens?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

> I Just may go to Europe and never return. My husband is really against it.All we’ve done us fight and argue about this. Let him divorce me. I don’t care.


@Lola, Out of curiosity, why would he be against this? It's an audition.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> @Lola, Out of curiosity, why would he be against this? It's an audition.


That’s discussion that I will leave alone for now. Let’s put it this way. He has hated my guitar from day 1 and anything to do with it he doesn’t like. He’s jealous of my musical abilities. End of story!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Including the guitar he bought you for a gift?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> That’s discussion that I will leave alone for now. Let’s put it this way. He has hated my guitar from day 1 and anything to do with it he doesn’t like. He’s jealous of my musical abilities. End of story!!


It's all good. Well good luck on your audition.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Including the guitar he bought you for a gift?


He hates my guitar because I would rather spend my time playing. That takes me out the “couples” league. It doesn’t give me grief or bullshit and best of all it doesn’t talk back!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I figured things out. I will do my audition tape at the Rehearsal Factory. I have all the right equipment to do everything I need. I have some ppl willing to help me with this project. Thx to those who are! I am deeply indebted to each and everyone of you!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is such a hard nut to crack!

Trying to convince my husband why I need to go to Europe and play. He asked if there is anything in Canada or the US that’s the same thing basically. I said a resounding big fat NO. I can’t psychology figure out his reasoning. I am a grown ass woman WTH. I really think he’s a afraid for my well being. He just beats around the bush when I ask him!

I know for a fact that he’s jealous of my playing because everything is improving all the time. I would NOT like to think that he’s trying to sabotage my playing.

When I get asked to play at my neighbours annual April bbq in front of him and I get that weird look from him.
Should of married a musician. Lol

I have some options I guess. Busk downtown TO all of next summer, audition for another band

OR 

start my own ACDC cover band. This is the future winner if things don’t come to fruition.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It is a pretty extreme life change. To suddenly fly to Europe to a non paying gig leaving behind family/job, etc. It is an extreme change.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> Trying to convince my husband why I need to go to Europe and play.


The next live show is in France, July 2021
There's a virtual concert for Dubai's Global Village 25th Anniversary on October 30th.
Have you subscribed yet to have them give you info on what's involved?
Do you have to cart your guitar and amp across the world?


Lola said:


> I have some options I guess. Busk downtown TO all of next summer, audition for another band
> OR
> start my own ACDC cover band. This is the future winner if things don’t come to fruition.


I would suggest this route instead.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guncho said:


> It is a pretty extreme life change. To suddenly fly to Europe to a non paying gig leaving behind family/job, etc. It is an extreme change.


What do you have to do though to follow your dreams? I can take a leave of absence from my job. [check] I can leave my family for a certain length of time[check] and financially it’s in the bag[check].

I guess we shall see.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe if it was framed as more of a vacation it would go over better. Lots of people have unique hobbies, painting, scuba diving, etc and take vacations to pursue them. I'm really into natural hot springs and have flown with camping gear just to visit them.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> I guess we shall see.


Start with sending them your audition vid first, to see if you're accepted?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

always more than 1 dream ....
if ya gotta go for it , then go big.
if it flops ( or doesn't work out as planned) , you can always come home and try another dream  
the only way you'll know is to actually do it ( or try something )
BTW , hubby can be your roadie / boy toy on tour.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

oldjoat said:


> always more than 1 dream ....
> if ya gotta go for it , then go big.
> if it flops ( or doesn't work out as planned) , you can always come home and try another dream
> the only way you'll know is to actually do it ( or try something )
> BTW , hubby can be your roadie / boy toy on tour.


Thanks for your support. My thoughts are the exact same. If the odds are stacked against me I have other options. It’s now or never for the Rocking1000 tour! The only thing that would stop me in my tracks would be COVID-19. Hopefully there will be a COVID vaccine by next summer.

If that doesn’t happen then I will be perfectly happy to busk downtown TO next summer and I am thinking of maybe starting up an ACDC cover band. It’s the perfect fit for me!
The more I listen to their older stuff like Flick of the Switch and Rock n roll train etc. I just fall in love with their music even more! Just learning new stuff makes me want to do the above even more, like right now. Too many projects that I want to do. It’s so exciting!!!

and......my husband as my “boy toy” on tour? Nah! Lol


----------

